# Cobia



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

40 pound fish was caught today off the panama city Pier along with 5 other sightings before 1500 hours bait is also very thick around the piers today


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

And so it begins.....
As quickly as they left the waves of chocolate thunder soldiers return. They head west to spew their offsping into the also chocolate waters of the mighty Mississipi. 
With Rod, Real, Jig, Squid, Eel, and fish bait we shall battle them! In the midst of the battle we will turn on each other! These days to come are known through out the waters and piers as.....
..........LING WARS.........


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

It was me.


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope nobody laughs at you this year if a shark tries to eat you again. Those guys were jerks!!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

JCW said:


> And so it begins.....
> As quickly as they left the waves of chocolate thunder soldiers return. They head west to spew their offsping into the also chocolate waters of the mighty Mississipi.
> With Rod, Real, Jig, Squid, Eel, and fish bait we shall battle them! In the midst of the battle we will turn on each other! These days to come are known through out the waters and piers as.....
> ..........LING WARS.........


 
Very well said........:thumbup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

SKATR JIM said:


> I hope nobody laughs at you this year if a shark tries to eat you again. Those guys were jerks!!!


Couldnt be talking about me cause i didnt fish last year.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn man...I knew that today was going to be right with it being warm and the east wind kicking!!

The poplars and dogwoods popped here in Atlanta 4 days ago...so my indicator is still batting 100% (first cobe is caught within 5 days of the trees in my neighborhood entrance popping here in Atlanta). 

I was unable to post my prediction (was going to say tomorow) on here because of much more important matters - the birth of my first daughter!! Mother and baby are doing well.

Good luck to everyone out there this spring. May we get multiple weeks of sunny skies and SE winds!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats Cameron. I saw the dogwoods on Mount Vernon busting the other day and thought of you.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

It wasnt me, guess that was a dream.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Start Preparing*

Sharpen the jigs, slush the eels, catch the hard heads, bag the chum, set the drags, get the suntan lotion, make the sandwiches, ice the beer, charge the batteries and tell the wife to do the honey-do list.

Could it be....just might be....Cobia Season....too early for me. I need 66 to 68 degrees


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I got the ling around 2pm.Fish came off the backside of the bar.Ate a jig.28lbs.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

I wonder how much eels will cost this year???


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

$4.50 at harborwalk in destin!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

AtlantaCapt..congrats on the birth of your child!


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

seanspots said:


> I got the ling around 2pm.Fish came off the backside of the bar.Ate a jig.28lbs.


Congrats! :thumbup: Hopefully the first of many for all of us. And while I am being a little greedy......hope it peeks April 7 thru the 16th. Gonna be going nuts till then. Good luck fellars you all catch em up.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

chris592 said:


> I wonder how much eels will cost this year???


We will have them for about 3.50 or so.


----------



## kelly usmc (Mar 1, 2011)

thank god its that time of the year i have been going nuts waiting for it .it the most wondefull time of the year!!!!!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

SKATR JIM said:


> I hope nobody laughs at you this year if a shark tries to eat you again. Those guys were jerks!!!



Where can I find this video? I tried searching for it today with no luck...was telling a friend of mine about the crazy dude getting chased by sharks.


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

ZombieKiller said:


> Where can I find this video? I tried searching for it today with no luck...was telling a friend of mine about the crazy dude getting chased by sharks.


 
It was on AnglerTube. I'd tell you the names of those on the boat, but the innocent must be protected.


----------

